

Zero Emission Machine (ZEM) - annoyed

It's no longer in production due to high costs. Are there any comparable machines currently in production?<p>http://www.zem.ch/en/index.html
======
TrevorJ
The website doesn't inspire a ton of confidence, but I did uncover this:

<http://www.rhoadescar.com/?icall=24151>

